# Nothing would go right



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Went in the shop today and do some more of my sketch pencils. Had a blank turned really nice finish and then noticed a hole in the pencil blank. Then went to do another and blank blew. Just not my day had it semi warmed up but didn't make it just disgusted with the whole thing and called a day.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glenmore,

Sorry to hear about that. I know how you feel, today wasn't my day either. I took a trip over to Springfield MO, to visit the Grizzly store, only about a 3hr drive. No biggie, I get down to Springfield only to pick up a screw in a tire, sat at "wally-world" for over 2hrs to get a tire fixed. By the time it was fixed, was getting dark, said screw it, went home. So, what was supposed to be a total of 6- 6 1/2hrs.. turned into well over a 12hr trip. Ran into a rain storm, that turned into a snow storm.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Don't get disgusted, we all have days like that in turning. If you didn't make mistakes you wouldn't learn much. Just keep practicing and forget about getting mad. Mistakes seem to disappear the more you turn.Everything has a learning curve. I turned a real nice spindle today with a flaming sphere on top and was just finishing the flame near top of headstock and the wood was thin and shattered the sphere. I'll make another tomorrow. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Great attitude Mitch....

I seemed to have that kind of day today too. I was putting up some 6mm plastic in a frame for under my porch just to shield me from the weather and wind in cold weather. Well, the frame building went well, until after I got the plastic on it and tried to fit it into the hole it was designed to go in. It seemed a bit big at one end or another. It did get frustrating a bit and before you know it the frame started coming apart from the coersing I was giving it trying to make it fit.

I took a look at it and decided.....to go inside and watch Canada beat the Czech Republic 3-0 in the first game of the World Junior Competition (It's a tradition in Canada at this time of year). Anyway, after the game (being much more relaxed) I went at the frame again. Wouldn't you know it, with a calmer demeanor and a bigger but better aimed rubber hammer I was able to get the frame to go where it was supposed to go.

I'll add a picture of what I'm trying to accomplish. Basically in the picture I've put in the 2 big squares, the one that goes from the wall to the edge and the other opening that isn't the doors.

The orange framing has plastic shown attached to it in this diagram. The doors and supporting pieces are yet to be done, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore, don't throw that pen with the hole in it away. Just tell everyone it's a worm hole and it adds character to the pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now come on Glenmore, you know and I know that you are a skilled pen maker, that being so, the only reason I can think of for those "accidents" is that you're attempting to get me over there to sample you're weather!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken., I wont ever again complain about the one hour journey to my nearest specialist woodworking store.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ed., I don't know if that's a scale drawing, but if it is, many members don't have a shop as big as you're porch!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

My actual shop is a 10 ft x 14 ft metal shed. This is to scale but, the actual size is aboot (that's Candadian for about......) 7-1/2 ft x 17 ft. It's not going to be an insulated area just because there is a bedroom in behind that area that needs to have the light (otherwise it would be a black pit. Therefore it's not easily usable during really cold spell which seems to be what we're getting right now. 

What it will do however is protect my table saw for now as I've no room in the shed for it and it'll make it easier to work out of the wind. Squamish means valley of the wind. I also have some picture frame material that is in said bedroom and I need to put it somewhere so I'll use the underneath of the porch and hang it up on wooden 'skyhooks'.

You know what Harry, I didn't realize how big it is until you said so....but you're right...it could be a very useful space once I get the junk out of it, which I have mostly done...just a few more things to do and it'll be a very nice space. The shed is 140 sq ft, under the porch area is 127.5 sq ft. I've almost doubled my work space so that's very good.

Anyway, it would be really good to see what others are working in. I've seen some fairly big shops on this forum but what about those shops that are smaller? Maybe people could post what they are working in to give people an idea how small a shop can be and still be useful. Also, they may be able to share how to best utilize space in smaller shops. I know I'd find that useful..

Thanks for having a look.

KarateEd......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, some bad Karma going on here... staying away from you guys  I had a couple days like that a week ago. Ken, that would be upsetting to me.. and never getting to the Grizzly store!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey I didn't say any thing about giving it up. Dave a worm hole would have been a good idea but it was a ripper hole. I was at least happy to get the hell out of the house into my shop though.  Because today I didn't feel up to getting out again. Hope all that ails me would just let up sooner or later.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, in the theme of 'nothin' would go right'....I've posted a few more pics of the 'actual' of the drawing I did in this thread. It's not quite what I thought it would be but still came out ok, it's functional.....

Please ignore the mess under the porch....I'm trying to find an environmental way to dispose of it.....

Also included a picture of my 'real' workshop which is my shed (10 x 14).

KarateEd......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore some days ya got and some ya don't. Just get up the next morning and start again. Hope ya get to feeling better. 

Not small but here is a picture of my shop I built. The front little building is my wood building and the one behind it is my garden tools, etc. The shop is 24 X 40 with 6" insulated walls and 24" in the ceiling. I heat the whole thing with a small ceiling mount Reznor NG heater and A/C is 5000 BTU. The heater keeps it around 70 or 71 deg and the A/C keeps it around 74 or 75 deg. Half is for woodworking and half is for my clock restoration work. I added a couple of pictures of the clock side.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a set-up to be proud of Bernie, many members must be envious of such a shop.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, I agree with Harry.

What you're using for a garden tool shed is what I'm using for my main shop. The newly enclosed area is just to do table saw work...although right now that's a cold proposition as it's been around freezing for a few weeks now....and no sign of it getting any warmer any time soon.

Very nice shop Bernie.

KarateEd......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not posting any photos of my shop which is 24' x 22' and way over filled with all types of tools and supplies. I will however post a photo which Bernie might enjoy, this is something I grew up with and dearly love to listen to.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike said:


> I'm not posting any photos of my shop which is 24' x 22' and way over filled with all types of tools and supplies. I will however post a photo which Bernie might enjoy, this is something I grew up with and dearly love to listen to.


Mike that is a beautiful Banjo Clock. I have about 38 clocks in my collection but the ones that mean the most like yours Mike are the two my grandmother gave me before she passed away.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice looking clock Mike. 

Harry, Corey, I figured there is always another & better day to make the trip.


----------

